# heyy im the new guy... so fuck u



## imjustakid (Apr 27, 2012)

so whats im from cali and im 26 (just a kid i know) going on my third cycle. great gains and i want to share some knowledge and soak some at the same time.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2012)

imjustakid, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)

imjustakid said:


> *heyy im the new guy... so fuck u*



lol Strong first post. Welcome, and...


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 28, 2012)

imjustakid said:


> so whats im from cali and im 26 (just a kid i know) going on my third cycle. great gains and i want to share some knowledge and soak some at the same time.



Short and sweet, just like the midget Susie next door!

You've come to the right place, then.


----------



## cad500 (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome and damn!


----------



## brazey (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome to I M!


----------



## SFW (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## oufinny (Apr 30, 2012)

You best be jerked and tan with that as a first post.  I wonder if he knows now that he will have a tranny fetish in less than a week???


----------

